# Norton 360 Backup Failing / Cannot read logs



## gtl4407 (Jan 3, 2008)

A friend of mine installed Norton 360 (at my recommendation). I have it installed on two computers and have had no problem with it, however my friend is having some trouble. She is using it to backup her files to a mobile hard disk, however three files are not being backed up. These are being reported in the summary log at the end, but the reason for the failure is not. I thing the reason for the failure may be that the file path is too long, she has lots o sub directories with logs of long names, however I don't want to suggest she rearrange things without at least having some evidence. (after all, I suppose it could be something else such as unusual characters in the filenames or thats, there are these too)

It occurred to me I could look for log files to see if there was any more detailed information. I can see that in C:\Program Files\Norton 360\Log there are log files for all the different components of Norton 360, however these seem to be locked most of the time, and furthermore they appear not to be plain text - perhaps they are encrypted. Does anyone know how I can read these files, or see more detailed logs of my the backup is failing. 

Thank you very much,
Regards,


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi gtl4407,

Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team here, responding to your post.

In regards to the log files of the backup feature of Norton 360, you can actually view this information in the main Norton 360 window.

Please follow these steps to view the information regarding the most recent backup.

1. Choose Start->All Programs->Norton 360

2. Under the "Backup and Restore" option, click on the "Details" link.

3. When the Backup and Restore window appears, click on the "More Info" link. You will then see detailed results of your last backup.

Please scroll through the results and see if the files that did not backup have any other information listed next to them.

Please respond back to this post and let me know if there is any indication as to why the files did not get backed up, or if you notice anything else.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## Mark_T (May 30, 2008)

I am new member on forum; just jumped in on this older post because it mirrors my problem and I found it by searching.
Anyway, I do not have a "more info" hyperlink on my Norton 360 backup and restore page. 
I can only get to that back up detail from the page that's displayed immediately upon unsuccessful completion of the backup.

In any case that is only the latest backup; isn't there somewhere where you can see a log of backup history?

I can't find a way to see any meaningful logs in Norton 360; is there some separate application or set of screens to see more detail?

I am running Norton 360 on Windows XP.
I was going to look up the exact version/revision that I'm running, but I can't find where that displays either.

Thanks!


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi mark,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team. 

To answer your question, the instructions I had provided in the previous post pertain to Norton 360 version 2.0. To determine the version you have installed, open Norton 360, and click on the "Tasks and Settings" link at the top of the window. Next, click on the "About Norton 360" item and let me know what version you are using. 

I would also suggest that you check and make sure that your LiveUpdate is set to "Automatic" mode to ensure you have the latest updates. You can also click on Task and Settings, and then choose "Check for Updates." 

Lastly, where exactly are you trying to backup your data?

Please respond back and I can assist you further. 



Thank you, and I look forward to your response,

Mike


----------



## Mark_T (May 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for the quick helpful reply.
I am at 1.3.2.4 on this computer, so that probably explains that difference. Is there any other good way to get at history / logs in the older version?
My live update is on, and it shows as last run on today's date.

I back up to both DVD drive and more recently, an external USB hard drive. Works slick, but I have been having a problem where the backup fails to complete normally. Most files are backed up, but there are usually about 8 to 20 files that aren't backed up because they are in use.

I have had an open ticket with Symantec on that for a while. 080512-002044

I just got an e-mail now where they told me to upgrade to 2.0 and something about an add-on pack. Need to read it more.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Mark_T said:


> Thanks so much for the quick helpful reply.
> I am at 1.3.2.4 on this computer, so that probably explains that difference. Is there any other good way to get at history / logs in the older version?
> My live update is on, and it shows as last run on today's date.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I am happy that I was able to help you with Norton 360. As long as your subscription for Norton 360 is still valid, you should go ahead and update to Norton 360 version 2.0 by following the instructions in the following link.

Norton Update center

Norton 360 version 2.0 does include more detail about the status of your backups. I would suggest that you recreate your backup sets once you have upgraded to version 2.0 so that you are starting fresh.

You can then follow the steps I posted earlier in this thread to see the details of your backup. Files that are "in-use" when you are running the backup will not be backed up.

Thank you,
Mike


----------

